# How's this '91 look? (looking to buy)



## uber_rabbit (Jan 31, 2010)

Here: Nissan Stanza
Emailed the guy. He said it has AC and 177,000 miles. Sounds great to me! When I go to look at it, what should I look for?

This will be replacing my current 2007 Honda Fit and will become my new daily driver (will be putting about 800+ miles on it a month).

Thanks so much!


----------

